# Specialized Ruze



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not sure if this will be useful to anyone here, but last night I ordered my wife a Ruze for Christmas, and I had to size her on the sly. 

Fortunately my LBS owner is a really good bike fitter and she is only an inch shorter in inseam and overall height, so we used some Jynx's in stock to use to estimate a Ruze sizing. 

What we learned is for the most part, a medium Ruze is basically right in the middle of a medium and large Jynx. In terms of seatpost length and overall reach. 

Anyways, just anecdotal but if you don't have a shop with a Ruze maybe it'll help


----------



## soly (May 29, 2006)

XJaredX said:


> I'm not sure if this will be useful to anyone here, but last night I ordered my wife a Ruze for Christmas, and I had to size her on the sly.
> 
> Fortunately my LBS owner is a really good bike fitter and she is only an inch shorter in inseam and overall height, so we used some Jynx's in stock to use to estimate a Ruze sizing.
> 
> ...


Very interested in this bike too. Just curious, what is your wife's height and inseam without shoes on? I haven't been able to find one to test ride.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

She's 5'6" and 31" inseam. I had to guerilla measure her, she was confused and non-cooperative, but she was right about 31" inseam in socks.

Also, these are going to be available in a batch right around October 1st, and again November 1st.

I am curious as to if any dealers would bring them in for stock- my shop seems to be more into stocking the Jynx/Myka/Rumor/Rhyme, unsure if they plan on a Ruze for stock. So you might have to either finde a shop with a Fuse to sit on and try to estimate, or use a common bike like a Jynx, like we did, and guesstimate.

If you have a good bike fitter, it should be doable to fit you with the bike sight unseen.

I had to do the same with ordering a Stumpjumper FSR 6Fattie but I'm pretty good knowing what geometry and measurements I need.


----------



## soly (May 29, 2006)

XJaredX said:


> She's 5'6" and 31" inseam. I had to guerilla measure her, she was confused and non-cooperative, but she was right about 31" inseam in socks.
> 
> Also, these are going to be available in a batch right around October 1st, and again November 1st.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info! So did you end up going with a small or a medium?


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

We went with a medium Ruze. She would have been a large Jynx so it was good we compared measurements because in this case, a large on one Specialized mtb would not have meant a large on another Spesh mtb.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Can you give me real world weight on your Ruze? 
We want to go from our 907 fatbikes to some thing a little lighter and more responsive for the summer/dirt riding.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry, won't have it til Christmas, but my shop said they will build it up for display so if they do that in the next few weeks I will weigh it at the shop. 

Honestly I think it will weigh similar or a tad more than my Fatboy. I have it down to 29.5 lbs. She's getting the Comp so it's gonna have some heavier budget components I assume.

Why don't you just build up a summer wheel set, you can easily put 27.5 + wheelset on your fat bike.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

We want to set up the fatties for winter use only. Full float and expedition bag set up.
I looked at a new wheel set and Mendon Lefty. Almost as much as a new bike, plus the set-up, tear-down each season.
My only real concern is, the new 27+ hardtails will be more of the same, only with skinnier tires.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Speaking from experience here- I had a Pugsley with a Mendon Lefty, and I loved it, but it was too heavy compared to the newer fatbikes. When I bought the Specialized Fatboy it was a full 4-5 lbs lighter even before I went to carbon wheels, crank, and other stuff.

You are correct, if you don't have a tapered head tube, the Lefty is the way to go, and that's a super nice setup but it is costly and a pain in the butt to source an old Lefty and get it reworked by Craig (not the Craig part, he is awesome).

Moving away from my wife's future Ruze for a second- I had a Transition Bandit 29 (full suspension on 2.3" tires) for summer use, and a hardtail fatbike for the sloppy seasons.

In the spring when I'd go back to the smaller tires, it would always take me a while to get used to them. And I would never fully get used to them, I was always wishing for something a little wider.

So with the + bikes, that happened to be just the amount of width I was hoping for for a summer bike. I suspect the Fuze's geometry will feel a little more playful compared to your 9zero7.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the input. We are trying to find some small full suspension bikes to rent/try out before we make our final decision.
Short women have such a limited set of options when it comes to choice.


----------

